# Weird



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I realized in the three losing games they lost by 6.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

weird


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

weird.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> weird.


word. i mean weird!


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

interesting


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Not to mention the fact that the Bucks have a scoring average of 97.4 and have given up an average of 91.

Average scoring differential for the season: *6*.4


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Is this a bad imitation of the ESPN magazine commericials?


....How are they doing this?...:laugh:


----------

